# pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!!



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (the tankman cometh)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (the tankman cometh)*











































[Modified by PerL, 5:51 PM 12-22-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*



































[Modified by PerL, 5:50 PM 12-22-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*

































This car has a 350 hp RS2 engime










[Modified by PerL, 6:07 PM 12-22-2002]


----------



## onebroke idiot (May 14, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*









is this yours? how did well did you keep up w/dahlback's s4 avant


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (onebroke idiot)*

No, none of these cars are mine, I drive a stock 87 Coupe quattro. Still, I bet that it held up pretty well. I've seen that quattro on the track, and it's stinking fast! He still uses the stock 4kq tranny, if I remember correctly.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*

PerL





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for all the sweet pics!
~Kenny


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

heres a pic of my 86 4k CoupeGT... bone stock except for the wheels, and the zender side skirts.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (veedubGT)*

jwzzz perl got enogh pix lol hehe


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (the tankman cometh)*

Does one _ever_ get enough pics of sweet 4ks? Me thinks not


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*

Perl,
What kind of flares were grafted onto the Burgundy UrQ look 4000?
Awfully puuurdy.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (SuperGroove)*

To my knowledge, those are real Urq fenders both front and rear. The rears are of course modified for a 4-door body.


----------



## tapXntc (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To my knowledge, those are real Urq fenders both front and rear. The rears are of course modified for a 4-door body.[HR][/HR]​ thats what it looks like. thats also what i'm plannin to do to my 4k.... problem is finding that metal.... the next problem is affording it














i love it. the boxy look of the rallye golf, bmw e30 m3 the urq etc. its just purdy. wide body 0WNZ JOO!


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (the tankman cometh)*























Mike
perL, I still love that sig hands down the best sig on the 'tex, well next to mine of corse


----------



## jumungi5 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (Trav)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just some ?? on front & rear treatments. Centre section on rear, is this OEM with the factory centre removed? Front headlites & driving/fog units in bumper from what supplier, or other factory option were u able to obtain?
F & R fender flares!!!







very nice UrQ addition, hand fabricated or 'glassed' on??


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (jumungi5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just some ?? on front & rear treatments. Centre section on rear, is this OEM with the factory centre removed? Front headlites & driving/fog units in bumper from what supplier, or other factory option were u able to obtain?
F & R fender flares!!!







very nice UrQ addition, hand fabricated or 'glassed' on?? [HR][/HR]​hmm... what?







Umm... this time in complete thoughts?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (jumungi5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just some ?? on front & rear treatments. Centre section on rear, is this OEM with the factory centre removed?[HR][/HR]​No, they're stock low-end Audi 80 uits, which didnt have any centre piece. They are painted red to look like V8 units. quote:[HR][/HR]Front headlites [HR][/HR]​Custom.quote:[HR][/HR]& driving/fog units in bumper from what supplier, or other factory option were u able to obtain?[HR][/HR]​These are factory European units, does not fit US models due to the bumper shock reinforcements. Turn sigs are US units.[/quote]
quote:[HR][/HR]F & R fender flares!!!







very nice UrQ addition, hand fabricated or 'glassed' on??[HR][/HR]​Most probably fenders and side panels from a real Urq, which are modified to fit the T81 sedan. 
Here are a couple pics of another Norwegian T81 that undergoes this treatment.
























Full set of pics at http://home.no.net/glesne/Sider_no/Mailingliste/tgulbrandsen_80-prosjekt.htm


[Modified by PerL, 12:03 AM 1-4-2003]


----------



## tapXntc (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Full set of pics at http://home.no.net/glesne/Sider_no/Mailingliste/tgulbrandsen_80-prosjekt.htm[HR][/HR]​





















thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crankshaft (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (the tankman cometh)*


----------



## tapXntc (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: pic request...4000's any year any mod or stock!!!! (crankshaft)*









nice lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i'll get pics when i put mine on


----------

